# How do I treat ich with weather loaches and cory cats?



## Musicat (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a 45 gallon tank with goldfish, several cory cat species, weather loaches, neons, and one bristlenose pleco, and I have noticed ich spots on some of the cories, and they are flashing as well. I have been researching how to get rid of it, but I am confused because of the loaches. So many sources say to raise the heat. I actually have it at 82 right now (as of an hour ago), but it's making me nervous. I also put ich attack from Kordon in there. Have any of you tried this product? Is is OK to raise the heat like this with dojo loaches and goldfish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all...why are you mixing cool water fish with tropical fish ?? great way to invite disease.....and makes it hard to treat..
upon the rare occasion that i encounter ick the first thing i do is raise the temp to 86...then i treat with a product called "Aquari-sol".....i use it on any species of fish..even cories and loaches..
i don't mess with a lot of different meds.....i have found what works best for me with the least amount of hassle....


----------



## Musicat (Oct 9, 2011)

Normally I keep the temp at 72. From what I have read of ALL of these fishes profiles this is OK for all of them. If you know diffently, please tell me specifically about that specific species. I don't have experience with how people would treat weather loaches, that is why I was asking. From what I understand both weather loaches and goldfish are fine at 72, so what do people who keep them do for ich?


----------



## nagonokami (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a bout with ich with some new angels awhile back. I added aquarium salt to the tank at a dose of 1 tablespoon per gallon. I kept khulie loaches in the tank with the angels and am always very way of adding medications to a tank with loaches or scale-less fish. After about 1-2 weeks I was able to change the water with clean water and be salt and disease free.

edit: 1 tablespoon per FIVE gallons, 1 per gallon probably wouldn't go over so well....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

corydoras in general prefer temps in the upper 70's to lower 80's..same for plecos and neons....
no....there are no cold water plecos...there are very few tetras that do well in cooler water....there are only a few species of cory that like cooler water and it is a little unlikely that you keep any of them..

always check the warning label on meds to make sure what species they are safe to use on..


----------

